# SEPOS Photos - 04.01.16



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

First the damage. I need to figure out a way just to make a little more room :




Additions from 2016 SEPOS by Marco, on Flickr


Booth and display photos :

Seed Engei Booth:



IMG_0548 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0637 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0586 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0549 by Marco, on Flickr

Slipper photos to follow.....


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

IMG_0655 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0648 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0645 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0636 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0634 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0632 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0628 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0626 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0625 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0622 by Marco, on Flickr

...More slipper photos to follow....


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

IMG_0617 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0613 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0603 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0601 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0580 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0565 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0552 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0556 by Marco, on Flickr

...non-slipper photos to follow...


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

IMG_0652 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0647 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0619 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0614 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0616 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0604 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0595 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_0577 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey eric

Corybas







I bought three tubes of each   And a three growth spiked phrag andreetae for $80 (buds fell off after import)

Elmer Nj


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice tour & addition, Marco!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing all those pictures


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2016)

Good show -- thanks for the tour.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice plants you picked up, Marco. Thanks for the tour and for looking for me today.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Marco. 
ry Charles, I picked up some Corybas also.


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Thanks Marco.
> ry Charles, I picked up some Corybas also.



Eric - what time did you leave? I left at around 130 and I still hit traffic on the GWB. I got home around 430.

Second photo. Top right. Guy look familiar?


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like some excellent plants including the ones you bought. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## troy (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the tour!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2016)

I left about 5 P.m. Went the wrong way, so I lost 20 minutes. Hit some traffic but not terrible. Worst was leaving the Holland Tunnel, 30 minutes for the half mile to my house. That idiot in that photo was wasting time buying a flask, that he forgot he has already bought.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> IMG_0595 by Marco, on Flickr



Do you remember what this is?


----------



## Marco (Apr 2, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Do you remember what this is?



Linus - Unfortunately, I do not. I was a mad dash just snapping photos in an hour and a half.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> Linus - Unfortunately, I do not. I was a mad dash just snapping photos in an hour and a half.



I asked someone in the orchid club with connections to SEPOS, and supposedly it's Cym. Heart Joy “Papini.” Shame it's a standard cym (too big for my windowsill).


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice shots! Thanks!

I'm sure you'll make room for those little guys. 

I didn't go. had stuff to do and it looked like it was rather pain to get to the place without a car.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I asked someone in the orchid club with connections to SEPOS, and supposedly it's Cym. Heart Joy “Papini.” Shame it's a standard cym (too big for my windowsill).



I do remember it was a large plant. But also with large flowers. The light pastel color on this one is fantastic.


----------



## goods (Apr 7, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Hey eric
> 
> Corybas
> 
> ...



Who brought the Corybas?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2016)

Mike and Ben Ooi!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2016)

They've been plumping in a damp squeezed out washcloth and I'm planting them tonight


Elmer Nj


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the great pics.

Do you recall the name of the pink kovachii phrag hybrid in your first set of pics?

Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Thanks for the great pics.
> 
> Do you recall the name of the pink kovachii phrag hybrid in your first set of pics?
> 
> Again, thanks for posting.



To me it looks like a Fritz Schomburg (KV x bessae).


----------



## goods (Apr 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Mike and Ben Ooi!



Thought so! If only they'd answer my emails


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2016)

Ben said the corybas would again be available when they go dormant in about six months 


Elmer Nj


----------

